# Bling Stirrups?



## Horsecccrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

So i saw these and thought "oh my goodness these are so cool!" 
They're like $90 and are custom
thinking about making my own but i want some opinions on the stirrups themselves and the bling.


----------



## Horsecccrazy (Jun 9, 2012)

I forgot the picture lol


----------



## OutOfTheLoop (Apr 1, 2012)

Buy the time you buy metal stirrups( assuming you do not have a pair) and spend the time and materials to do it, I would proboly just pay the 90$ lol.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

